# DaYan Lone Goose on HK now store.



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 13, 2010)

So I was checking up on HKNOW store and saw the Lone Goose there! It's about 20 dollars and for now they only have black, I'd buy one but I like white cubes.http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=61c42009-3b20-499b-aa11-afd6ff6fc035


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see a real review for this thing.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 13, 2010)

It's such and awesome looking mech.


----------



## timspurfan (Jun 13, 2010)

seems like its pre-order


----------



## WitEden (Jun 13, 2010)

DaYan-GuHong 3x3 Cube have Body Color of *black *and *white *.

On WitEden:*http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140*


----------



## timspurfan (Jun 13, 2010)

For purchase or pre-order?


----------



## splinteh (Jun 15, 2010)

I got mine already. Went to the ACTUAL STORE IN HK. The dude who owns the HK Now Store is pretty nice.


----------



## timspurfan (Jun 15, 2010)

How is it?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 15, 2010)

please tell.


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2010)

splinteh said:


> I got mine already. Went to the ACTUAL STORE IN HK. The dude who owns the HK Now Store is pretty nice.



REVIEW NAO


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 15, 2010)

riffz said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine already. Went to the ACTUAL STORE IN HK. The dude who owns the HK Now Store is pretty nice.
> ...



+9000
REVIEW GOOOOOOOOO


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 15, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > splinteh said:
> ...



...http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21834


----------

